# can you meta magic wands?



## cool hand luke (Oct 9, 2003)

can you apply meta-magic feats to wands?  using only core 3.5 rules?


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, prepare to see my opinion mercyless annihilated by rules experts in less than few posts.



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Yes, you can appy metamagic feats to Wands as long as you do NOT:
> 
> 1) apply Quicken spell: the activation for the wand would still be the same, i.e. standard action
> 
> 2) increase the spell level above 4th, since there is no wand with spells 5th+


----------



## Darklone (Oct 9, 2003)

Since the level 4 limit still applies, I would even think hard about allowing Quickened 0-level spells on wands


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Oct 9, 2003)

What's your source reference that no wand can hold a spell greater than 4th?


----------



## Olorin (Oct 9, 2003)

Tilla the Hun (work) said:
			
		

> What's your source reference that no wand can hold a spell greater than 4th?




SRD under Magic Items, Wands:

"WANDS
A wand is a thin baton that contains a single spell of 4th level or lower. "


----------



## Spatzimaus (Oct 9, 2003)

From the 3.5E SRD:
"Magic Items and Metamagic Spells: With the right item creation feat, you can store a metamagic version of a spell in a scroll, potion, or wand. Level limits for potions and wands apply to the spell's higher spell level (after the application of the metamagic feat). A character doesn t need the metamagic feat to activate an item storing a metamagic version of a spell."

This assumes you meant "can I store a metamagicked version of a spell in a wand?".  If you meant "can I apply a metamagic to a normal wand's effect if I'm a spontaneous caster?" the answer is no.  That's in the SRD, too.


----------



## kreynolds (Oct 9, 2003)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> 1) apply Quicken spell: the activation for the wand would still be the same, i.e. standard action




I truly don't understand this. If this is an argument that's been going on for some time, then I've totally missed it. I even emailed CS (and the Sage, but he hasn't replied yet) about this recently, and thus far, they haven't explained their reasoning.

Here's the exchange I'm having with CS right now...



> -----Original Message-----
> From: Reynolds,Kelly
> Sent: Thursday, October 09, 2003 8:57 AM
> To: 'Wizards Customer Service'
> ...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 9, 2003)

I say go ahead and allow _quickened_ spells to be cast as a free action from a wand. What're you going to do, hit me with an extra Ray of Frost every round? I can't see how quickened cantrips could be abused, frankly, and the wand still costs the same as a wand with 5th level spells, so low-level characters can't even afford it.


----------



## Darklone (Oct 9, 2003)

How they can be abused? Two rays of frost per round with full sneak attack damage for an Arcane Trickster. A crazy DM might even allow him to cast another Quickened Ray of Frost additionally.


----------



## DM2 (Oct 9, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> I say go ahead and allow _quickened_ spells to be cast as a free action from a wand. What're you going to do, hit me with an extra Ray of Frost every round? I can't see how quickened cantrips could be abused, frankly, and the wand still costs the same as a wand with 5th level spells, so low-level characters can't even afford it.




How about a quickened ray of frost every round for 1d3+5d6 damage thanks to sneak attacks from the greater invisible arcane trickster or equivalent....

Better yet, how about the higher level rogue with use magic device firing off quickened, sneak attacking rays of frost every round from his wand thanks to greater invisibility, a ring of blinking, etc.

Not saying its unbalanced or against the rules, but, well, its nothing to sneeze at in some circumstances.

DM2


----------



## green slime (Oct 9, 2003)

Well, considering that wand costs 10,500 gp and 840 xp to manufacture, and yet the 17th level character is amusing himself doing (1d3+7d6)x2/round of damage, IF the target is subject to criticals, IF the target is subject to cold damage.... Why not?

17th level and still high on _ray of frost_


----------



## AuraSeer (Oct 9, 2003)

I thought the quicken question was settled when the ELH came out. Its magic item chapter includes Quickened scrolls, and staffs with quickened powers. (Or am I hallucinating again?)


----------



## kreynolds (Oct 9, 2003)

AuraSeer said:
			
		

> (Or am I hallucinating again?)




Nope.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2003)

Darklone said:
			
		

> How they can be abused? Two rays of frost per round with full sneak attack damage for an Arcane Trickster. A crazy DM might even allow him to cast another Quickened Ray of Frost additionally.




Oh, wow! 

Not that the AT could do the same and more by simply using a bow or throwing weapon! 

I really don't know why everyone is so keen on using the AT's Sneak Attack with spells! Weapons are so much better for this.

BTW, this might not work for Wands, but Staffs or other item types can hold spells of higher level, so allowing Quicken Spell this way, might actually get you much more nasty things in the end, not only cantrips!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## AuraSeer (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not that the AT could do the same and more by simply using a bow or throwing weapon!



That would require a regular attack roll. _Ray of frost_ uses a ranged touch attack, so the AT will nearly alway .


----------



## Darklone (Oct 9, 2003)

Yup, Thanee, monsters with natural armour +20 are a little bit easier to hit with Ray of Frost


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Oct 9, 2003)

Did I miss something?  When/where did y'all discover a limitation on the 'number' of free actions in a round?  So allowing a quickened wand spell is a 'bad' idea in my opinion...  per the 'rules' any way  


			
				3.5 SRD said:
			
		

> ACTION TYPES
> An action’s type essentially tells you how long the action takes to perform (within the framework of the 6-second combat round) and how movement is treated. There are four types of actions: standard actions, move actions, full-round actions, and free actions.
> In a normal round, you can perform a standard action and a move action, or you can perform a full-round action. You can also perform one or more free actions.




So I'll take a free action to use my wand of quickened magic missiles.  Hmm, it didn't die?  I think I'll take a second free action to use my wand.  A third.  A fourth.  I'm getting impressed, but I still have free actions!


EDIT:  Ok, ok, I thought this was obvious, but re-reading the thread - maybe not.  Here goes...

You can place the metamagicked spell in a wand (heightened charm example above).  Theoretically you can place a quickened spell therein as well, but doing so avails you nought.



			
				3.5 SRD said:
			
		

> USING ITEMS
> To use a magic item, it must be activated, although sometimes activation simply means putting a ring on your finger. Some items, once donned, function constantly. In most cases, using an item requires a standard action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity. By contrast, spell completion items are treated like spells in combat and do provoke attacks of opportunity.
> Activating a magic item is a standard action unless the item description indicates otherwise. However, the casting time of a spell is the time required to activate the same power in an item, regardless of the type of magic item, unless the item description specifically states otherwise.




and 







			
				3.5 SRD said:
			
		

> Wands use the spell trigger activation method, so casting a spell from a wand is usually a standard action that doesn’t provoke attacks of opportunity. (If the spell being cast, however, has a longer casting time than 1 action, it takes that long to cast the spell from a wand.)




and 







			
				3.5 SRD said:
			
		

> Activating a spell trigger item is a standard action and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.




So wand activation is standard action + casting time (if longer than standard action) regardless - unless a specific item description says otherwise.

Now, with all the disclaimers they put in, you could argue that a wand of quickened MM could be made to be a COMMAND WORD activation, thus:



			
				3.5 SRD said:
			
		

> Command word activation means that a character speaks the word and the item activates.




and that speaking a word is a free action...  But this leads to the abuse I showed above...


Now as to metamagicked wands - so long as the spell level (NOT caster level) is 4th or less, you can do it...  The table in the SRD even shows several such examples,
Hold person, heightened (4th level) for one.


----------



## Darklone (Oct 9, 2003)

There's a limit to Quickened spells per round... 1.


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Oct 9, 2003)

Darklone said:
			
		

> There's a limit to Quickened spells per round... 1.





Yeah - if you're a character actually 'casting' the prepared spell   A wand is casting it based on speaking a word...  Speaking a word is a free action (I'm assuming command word activation here) and the wand certainly doesn't take a full round to recover...

But we're into a gray unknown territory, best dealt with in house rules as the rules are unclear what happens when you move to a command word activated wand as opposed to a spell trigger activation (which, by default, is usually a SA)


----------



## Darklone (Oct 9, 2003)

Number of free actions per round is DMs decision... and no sane DM would let the PC use such a wand more than once per round, quipos?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2003)

Not quite.

You are casting the spell, using the wand. That's why you can only cast spells that you have on your class spell list.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## AuraSeer (Oct 9, 2003)

Tilla the Hun (work) said:
			
		

> Yeah - if you're a character actually 'casting' the prepared spell   A wand is casting it based on speaking a word...  Speaking a word is a free action (I'm assuming command word activation here) and the wand certainly doesn't take a full round to recover...



Speaking a word is a free action, but the word alone is not sufficient to trigger the magic; this is quite clear from multiple places in the rules. The most important is that you can't trigger a wand unless the spell is on your class list. Also remember that talking spells, like _magic mouth_, cannot trigger magic items.

If you let a wand be triggered just by the sound of the word, you set yourself up for all kinds of other problems. Some munchkin will try to buy fifty wands of _magic missile_, strap them all together in a bundle, and claim they all go off at once when he speaks the word. It gets totally ridiculous very quickly.



> [...]a command word activated wand as opposed to a spell trigger activation



You seem to be a little confused here. 

Wands and staffs are spell trigger items, by definition. Even if you allow them to contain Quickened spells, they are still spell trigger items. You still cannot activate their powers unless you have the spell on your class list.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 9, 2003)

"The casting time of a spell is the time required to activate the same power in an item, regardless of the type of magic item, unless the item description specifically states otherwise."

The item description of wands _does_ specifically state otherwise - a standard action, or longer if the casting time is longer.  So no Quickened Wands.

The item description of scrolls does _not_ specifically state otherwise - so a scroll of a Quickened spell can be activated as a free action.

-Hyp.


----------



## Darklone (Oct 9, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> The item description of scrolls does _not_ specifically state otherwise - so a scroll of a Quickened spell can be activated as a free action.
> 
> -Hyp.



But 2 scrolls of a Quickened spell would not be possible.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 9, 2003)

AuraSeer said:
			
		

> Some munchkin will try to buy fifty wands of _magic missile_, strap them all together in a bundle, and claim they all go off at once when he speaks the word.




Yeah, or some other munchkin will craft a Flaming, Frost, Shocking sword, and claim that all the powers have the same command word, so he can activate all three at once as a single standard action.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 9, 2003)

Darklone said:
			
		

> But 2 scrolls of a Quickened spell would not be possible.




I'd actually allow it, personally, if they took the normal casting time to activate one of them.

-Hyp.


----------



## Darklone (Oct 9, 2003)

?? You would allow it as a free and a standard action? I agree that sounds ok. But not two free actions for two Quickened Spells.


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Oct 9, 2003)

AuraSeer said:
			
		

> Speaking a word is a free action, but the word alone is not sufficient to trigger the magic; this is quite clear from multiple places in the rules. The most important is that you can't trigger a wand unless the spell is on your class list.




Love to see some of these 'multiple' places you cite ? 



> Also remember that talking spells, like _magic mouth_, cannot trigger magic items.




Au contrare - they cannot trigger normal magic items...  But what about specifically crafted magic items, which is what I was referring to...




> If you let a wand be triggered just by the sound of the word, you set yourself up for all kinds of other problems. Some munchkin will try to buy fifty wands of _magic missile_, strap them all together in a bundle, and claim they all go off at once when he speaks the word. It gets totally ridiculous very quickly.




If they were all 'command word' activated wands, then yes, it's possible (though we're back to the 'sane' GM question  )



> You seem to be a little confused here.
> 
> Wands and staffs are spell trigger items, by definition. Even if you allow them to contain Quickened spells, they are still spell trigger items. You still cannot activate their powers unless you have the spell on your class list.




Actually I'd argue that you are a little confused by my arguement.  No worries, I do that to peeps all the time .

To clarify:  


			
				3.5 SRD said:
			
		

> Command Word: If no activation method is suggested either in the magic item description or by the nature of the item, assume that a command word is needed to activate it. Command word activation means that a character speaks the word and the item activates. No other special knowledge is needed.




Now, they only extendable arguement with a command word activated wand is whether or not wands MUST be activated by a spell trigger - this incurring all of the restrictions such as 'must be on your list' etc.

After some research, I have to admit you're right - the command word activated 'wand' is a no no - but let's take a closer look at alternative way to do the exact same thing...

Why can't you enchant a thin baton of wood as a wondrous item with a command word activation, that will cast magic missile?

Is there any reason why the character can't call this a wand??


----------



## Darklone (Oct 9, 2003)

No sane person would ever build 50 wands of magic missile useable with one word... since every villain worth his pennies would find a way to know this word and use it against you


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 9, 2003)

Tilla the Hun (work) said:
			
		

> Why can't you enchant a thin baton of wood as a wondrous item with a command word activation, that will cast magic missile?




You could.  But simply speaking the word as a free action isn't enough to activate a command-word item.  You must activate the item *as a standard action* by speaking the word.

If the command word is "Abracadabra", and I move 30 feet (move action) draw the item (move action) and say "Abracadabra" (free action)... nothing happens.

But if I draw the item (move action) and activate the item with the command word "Abracadabra" (standard action), I get a Magic Missile.

If I'm holding one in each hand, I can't activate both with the same useage of the command word.  I need to use a standard action to say "Abracadabra" to activate one, then use another standard action (next round, presumably) to activate the other.

-Hyp.


----------



## Darklone (Oct 9, 2003)

Hmm, I gotta trick my players into building commandword activated items... which will go off as soon as the villain simply speaks the word 5 times per round.  

Fireball, fireball, fireball,fireball, deaaaaad!


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Oct 9, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> -Hyp.




Drat it - I keep finding the arguements to my statements to be true (quite frustrating!)


So let me ask you this then - the only activation method that can bypass the standard action restriction is indeed the use-activation method. 



> The description of an item states whether a command word is needed in such a case.
> Unless stated otherwise, activating a use-activated magic item is either a standard action or not an action at all and does not provoke attacks of opportunity, unless the use involves performing an action that provokes an attack of opportunity in itself. If the use of the item takes time before a magical effect occurs, then use activation is a standard action. If the item’s activation is subsumed in its use and takes no extra time use activation is not an action at all.




So activating a 'use-activated' magic item does not require a standard action?  I.E.  Pointing the twig of thunderbolt at the enemy to launch a thunderbolt is not a standard action, right?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 9, 2003)

Tilla the Hun (work) said:
			
		

> So let me ask you this then - the only activation method that can bypass the standard action restriction is indeed the use-activation method.




No.  The general rule is that activating an item is a standard action... _unless_ the power replicates a spell... _unless_ the item description specifically states otherwise.

So a Ring of the Ram - which doesn't replicate a spell effect - requires a standard action.  A Crystal Ball - which _does_ replicate a spell effect, _Scrying_, and which doesn't state otherwise - requires an hour to activate.  A Scroll of Quickened Cure Light Wounds - which replicates a spell effect - is a free action, since nothing in the item description of scrolls contradicts the general rule.  A Wand of Quickened Ray of Frost is a standard action to activate, because although it's replicating a spell effect, the _item description_ specifically states "otherwise".

-Hyp.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 9, 2003)

Tilla the Hun (work) said:
			
		

> So I'll take a free action to use my wand of quickened magic missiles. Hmm, it didn't die? I think I'll take a second free action to use my wand. A third. A fourth. I'm getting impressed, but I still have free actions!



Checking to see how wounded the creature is isn't a free action. 
Also from the 3.5 SRD:


> *Free Action:* Free actions consume a very small amount of time and effort. You can perform one or more free actions while taking another action normally. However, *there are reasonable limits on what you can really do for free.*




Emphasis mine. I think the implication of this is that if the DM thinks you're doing something unreasonable by taking too many free actions in a round, then you are in violation of the rules.
-​There is a stated limit (we all agree) that you can only cast one quickened spell per round. People are trying to get around this by quickening a spell into a wand and saying it's not really a spell any more so the rule doesn't apply. That line of reasoning _might_ be in line with the rules as written (debatable), but certainly isn't following the spirit of what the designers obviously intended.




> scroll of a Quickened spell can be activated as a free action.



 but you still have to take a move-equivelent action to pull the scroll out of your pocket (remember, Quickdraw only applies to weapons). Even if you're allowed multiple quickened spells on a scroll, and even if your DM rules they don't count under the "one quickened spell per round" rule, you still won't get more than 3 per round off this way.




> ...fifty wands of _magic missile_, strap them all together in a bundle, and claim they all go off at once when he speaks the word.



They can try it, sure. Just like they can try strapping three swords together and claiming they now do 3 times more damage when they hit. I think it is pretty easy to say that, except in rare circumstances (bucklers for instance), only one item can be held in a hand at any given time.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 9, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> but you still have to take a move-equivelent action to pull the scroll out of your pocket (remember, Quickdraw only applies to weapons).




That's arguable in 3.5.

QUICK DRAW [GENERAL]
Benefit: You can draw a weapon as a free action instead of as a move action. 

*Draw or Sheathe a Weapon*
Drawing a weapon so that you can use it in combat, or putting it away so that you have a free hand, requires a move action. *This action also applies to weapon-like objects carried in easy reach, such as wands.* If your weapon or weapon-like object is stored in a pack or otherwise out of easy reach, treat this action as retrieving a stored item.

-----

So does Quick Draw refer to "draw a weapon" as "retrieve a weapon from a sheathe", or "perform the Draw a Weapon action"?

If the second, then Quick Draw can certainly be used to produce a wand as a free action, and perhaps a conveniently-stored scroll.

If the first, then no wands or scrolls.

-Hyp.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 9, 2003)

Hmmm... I think if that was what was intended by Quick Draw, they would have been a little more specific in the feat description. I see your point though.


----------



## dcollins (Oct 10, 2003)

I agree with the line of reasoning that prevents free-action Quickened wands. I'll also address the other question to customer service:



			
				kreynolds said:
			
		

> "Magic Items and Metamagic Spells: With the right item creation feat, you can store a metamagic version of a spell in a scroll, potion, or wand."
> 
> No other magic items are mentioned in that passage, so I'm curious; Can you no longer craft wondrous items with spells using metamagic feats? If you can, would the activation time of a wondrous item using a quickened spell be a free action?




For starters, note that this is the exact same language as in the 3.0 rules -- nothing has changed. And once again, this is another reflection of the fact that only the spell storage-magic-items have rules supporting them being _designed_ by PCs (i.e., spell powers tailored by PCs). Only the potion/scroll/wand category has: (a) the general choice of which spells to put in them, (b) formalized pricing rules in the pages of the PHB, (c) rules explicitly supporting that the creator can select whatever Caster Level they desire, and (d) language that allows the crafter to add any arbitrary Metamagic Feat to them.

The rules are written such that all other items, such as Wondrous Items, et. al., are fixed with the descriptions/powers/prices/caster levels/prerequisites that are detailed in the DMG or other official rulebooks. Metamagic wondrous items are possible only on a case-by-case basis (new ones house-ruled by the DM), and if so the need for any metamagic feat will be listed in their prerequisites description. At least as far as the current written rules are set up.

The usual link for newcomers: www.superdan.net/dndfaq3.html


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Oct 10, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> No.  The general rule is that activating an item is a standard action... _unless_ the power replicates a spell... _unless_ the item description specifically states otherwise.
> 
> So a Ring of the Ram - which doesn't replicate a spell effect - requires a standard action.  A Crystal Ball - which _does_ replicate a spell effect, _Scrying_, and which doesn't state otherwise - requires an hour to activate.  A Scroll of Quickened Cure Light Wounds - which replicates a spell effect - is a free action, since nothing in the item description of scrolls contradicts the general rule.  A Wand of Quickened Ray of Frost is a standard action to activate, because although it's replicating a spell effect, the _item description_ specifically states "otherwise".
> 
> -Hyp.




I agree the 'general rule' is that activating an item is a standard action.  However, the SRD quote I posted above indicates that for a wondrous item, "it is either a standard action or no action at all"  If the use takes time before the magical effect, it's a standard action, if the use is 'subsumed' in the magical effect, it takes no action at all.   So a wondrous twig of lightning bolt whose use consists of pointing it at a target (dangerous item, I'll admit) takes no action to fire it's lightning bolt, right?

As for multiples in a round - all joking aside, it's an insane GM that allows more than one or two free actions, and even more insane GM that allows multiple magical effects from the same character in the same round without closely investigating the magical spells allowing you to do so.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 10, 2003)

Normally, Wondrous Items don't let the wielder cast spells. They replicate spells effects, so it makes sense to wonder why not metamagic? But I think that for the moment, 3.5 doesn't contemplate the possibility. There may be some specific item around whose effect may be equivalent to a metamagicked spell, in which case it would be interesting to see if the mm feat is in the prerequisites or not...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 10, 2003)

Tilla the Hun (work) said:
			
		

> So a wondrous twig of lightning bolt whose use consists of pointing it at a target (dangerous item, I'll admit) takes no action to fire it's lightning bolt, right?




Unless you write that specifically into the item description, then no, because a lightning bolt would fall under the "casting time" clause, and require a standard action.

-Hyp.


----------



## kreynolds (Oct 11, 2003)

dcollins said:
			
		

> The usual link for newcomers: www.superdan.net/dndfaq3.html




That's all well and good, and I agree, but irrelevant if I'm not asking as a player.


----------



## dcollins (Oct 11, 2003)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> That's all well and good, and I agree, but irrelevant if I'm not asking as a player.




Well, since the original quote came from the PHB, that seemed to be the context of your question to CS. If you're the DM you can do anything you want as far as new content, and the rules don't really address supporting or restricting such items as far as I can tell.


----------



## Pax (Oct 11, 2003)

No, Hyp.  Fiery Burst, Acid Burst, Thundering, Shocking Burst, Force.  IF yer gonna munchkinise, do it RIGHT, eh?


----------



## kreynolds (Oct 11, 2003)

dcollins said:
			
		

> Well, since the original quote came from the PHB, that seemed to be the context of your question to CS. If you're the DM you can do anything you want as far as new content, and the rules don't really address supporting or restricting such items as far as I can tell.




I gotcha. The reason I asked was from a rules perspective though. I was starting to wonder if wondrous items were simply not meant to contain metamagic effects for strict game design purposes. The reply from CS about quickened spell effects seemingly unable to be placed on scrolls made me wonder if all quickened effects were meant to be entirely stricken from the game for balance purposes. With no answer forthcoming, I just have to assume that it was a botched reply that he forgot that you can indeed quicken a scroll.

I've been focusing on magic items as of late, for some reason.


----------



## kreynolds (Oct 13, 2003)

Real cute reply from CS...



> From: Wizards Customer Service
> To: Reynolds,Kelly
> Sent: 10/12/03 7:45 PM
> Subject: RE: Quickened spells and wands....
> ...




Feel like I'm conversing with a gorilla.


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Oct 13, 2003)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> Real cute reply from CS...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel like I'm conversing with a gorilla.





Probably because you are - or a highly trained monkey trying to type out shakespeare 



> Unless you write that specifically into the item description, then no, because a lightning bolt would fall under the "casting time" clause, and require a standard action.




Then what 'use' of any magical effect that replicates a spells can be 'subsumed' into the magical effect such that no action is required?

The clause is there for a reason, I'm just trying to find out what they were thinking ... err, maybe smoking ?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 13, 2003)

Tilla the Hun (work) said:
			
		

> Then what 'use' of any magical effect that replicates a spells can be 'subsumed' into the magical effect such that no action is required?




Check the Spell Storing Weapon Special Ability.  It allows you to cast a spell as a free action.

Consider a Rod of Absorption.  It's not replicating a spell effect, but it requires no action to use its ability.

If the DM created a magic item that acted as a Rod of Absorption that automatically discharged 5 charges as a Maximized Magic Missile at the caster of the spell that pushed it over the 5-charge limit, with no action required by the holder, then that would be a use-activated (by being held) item that replicates a spell (MMM), with no action required (overriding the "casting time of the spell" rule, since it's in the item description).

-Hyp.


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Oct 13, 2003)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Check the Spell Storing Weapon Special Ability.  It allows you to cast a spell as a free action.
> 
> Consider a Rod of Absorption.  It's not replicating a spell effect, but it requires no action to use its ability.
> 
> ...





OOoo..  Hmm...  So you could rig a 'hat' (wondrous item) that had a builtin trigger (when wearer is hit by sword), it discharges a lightning bolt at the person doing the hitting...  right?

Or, more simply, what you are describing is a ring of counterspells, and what I'm describing is changing the trigger on the ring.


Does that one work?  If so, I do believe I have a vicious idea or two for a coupla players


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 13, 2003)

Tilla the Hun (work) said:
			
		

> OOoo..  Hmm...  So you could rig a 'hat' (wondrous item) that had a builtin trigger (when wearer is hit by sword), it discharges a lightning bolt at the person doing the hitting...  right?




Potentially.  I'd look at Fire Shield or Contingency as a place to start trying to figure out pricing.  You might also consider the price of a one-charge item of Quickened Lightning Bolt.  

Basically, the price of this effect can't be found by referencing the table.  But the table might give you a ballpark place to start.

-Hyp.


----------



## Pax (Oct 14, 2003)

Dragonlance Campaign Sourcebook has that very sort of spell, Hyp ... "Sparkshield".


----------

